# RIP: A better life for Brigitte



## superchar42 (Apr 16, 2008)

Backstory: 
I adopted Brigitte this summer as a partner for Nuge, my first bun, who was lonely, oh, so lonely, from Midwest Rabbit Rescue. She's a champagne d'argent and has an absolutely lovely personality. Swift bond, everything going super. 


So in the fall, she started sitting funny and developed sore hocks. 
She slowly lost the ability to hop around, and vets were clueless. I went to one specialist that suggested to either get an animal MRI done or have her put down if it gets much worse. I didn't know what to do. 

I ended up talking to Jill at Midwest and she had me come down and we started treatment for e.cuninculi and she let Brigitte test out Charlie's wheelchair. Nuge had a lot of fun there, too. I think he misses the futons that I used to have. 

So currently I'm trying to just get through the treatment with Brigitte and see if anything improves after a month, and working with the wheelchair to get her moving better. She currently can't stand and spends all of her time on her "bad side," where she is blind in that eye. I'm hoping she improves!


----------



## pla725 (Apr 16, 2008)

Email me or Pm if you want to talk. I went through this with one of my rabbits.The prognosis unfortunately isn't always good with this disease.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Brigitte poor little girl

I lost my boy Pippi because of EC....he died 26th Dec 07....i went through an emotional roller coaster for eight months before EC finally took him away from me 

Cheryl


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 16, 2008)

Since starting treatment, Brigitte's attitude seems to have picked up. She seems more anxious to get in the wheelchair since I tested it with her. I just really need to figure out how to make a better harness for her with it.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 16, 2008)

I pm'd Treasured Friend about your other thread yesterday. Hopefully she'll get to posting there soon. Anyway, she has two disabled buns, one of whom has the exact same problem as Brigitte. You two can probably chat about bedding, care, etc.

Just thought I'd let you know since she doesn't spend a whole lot of time on the computer. But you're welcome to harass her, LOL!


----------



## Haley (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh wow I didnt know about Brigitte. Bless you for taking such good care of her. 

Jill actually joined RO a while back so she'll be thrilled to see/hear about Brigitte's progress. 

How are your other buns doing? We've missed you around here!


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 17, 2008)

Lulu (one of yours) has been really happy with Martin (after initially being bonded with Nuge) -- though it's kind of like I invited the set of Days of Our Lives in bun form into my apartment. She humped him, he humped her, he's humping everyone, there's never enough! And the grooming... Though Martin and Nuge have been known to groom every once in a while. 

It's just hard to hope for the best with Brigitte when she seems to be wanting to get better but just not able to. I know that if she passes on I won't be able to let Nuge be alone (the other two buns seem to prefer monogamy, I'm setting out to change that). It's really hard to think about that because she's so sweet.


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

Aww Im glad to hear the others are doing well. And its good Brigitte has Nuge there to be her buddy right now. I know that really helped my boy Max when he was very sick- having a bunny friend to lean on helps things.

Do you have any pics of your bunnies? Id love to see some!


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I just got in more saline for her, which is good because yesterday I used up all but probably 50cc of my last bag. And her new bedding came in, too. I'm happy about that, and I'm sure she is too. 

I just keep thinking that there's no hope. I ventured over to the Rainbow Bridge to see what has been posted recently, and I started crying again. I just want her to be happy. 

And I'm thinking to myself: do I want to put her through all this? What is best for her?


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## naturestee (Apr 18, 2008)

*gasp* Is she a Champagne D'Argent? She's beautiful! Is that how she lays all the time or is she rolling?

I see Treasured Friend hasn't posted yet, I highly recommend pm'ing both her and ra7751, who has a lot of experience with EC and disabled rabbits in general. He has a rabbit rescue that primarily takes in very sick rabbits. Treasured Friend's EC bunny actually looks a lot like Brigitte because she has chinchilla-colored fur.

I've never been through anything like this so I can't even imagine what you're going through. But I would say that if you are worried about putting her through too much, look at her. Is she interested in stuff? Other rabbits, things happening around her, food? It's hard to tell if a disabled rabbit is happy, but you can tell if they're interested and IMO as long as they're still interested in things then they still want to live.


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, she is. She's only five pounds right now, too, which is almost half of her normal weight (about nine lbs). 

She's still interested in stuff, that's for sure. She seems really down about stuff too though. Nuge does, as well. I can tell he's depressed. He's been doing a little better recently (ripping up phone books, destroying his cage, begging for raisins) but he's still not himself. 

She's really comfortable in her new bedding and she's back in the cage with Nuge now (on a trial basis) so we're going to see if he pees on her again...she's in a litter box but there's not enough room for both of them really.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh - your poor little girl (and she is a beauty).. How great of you to keep trying and I know what you mean by do you keep throwing everything at the situation. I have found with 2 of my cats that had serious health problems that when it came time to let them go - I just knew it was. I hope the best outcome for you and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Haley (Apr 19, 2008)

Shes such a beautiful girl.

Have you considered getting her a kiddie pool? A lot of people with disabled bunnies do this since its easy to clean up and they can lean against the rubber siding. I bet you could get a large one and put NIC panels around it and it would work great.


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 19, 2008)

How hard would it be for a bun to poke through a kiddie pool by digging or anything? If she had that large of a space then she'd have to share with Nuge. I've just got a small 1br apartment.


----------



## Haley (Apr 20, 2008)

I know you can buy the ones without the inflatable sides- some just have plastic sides. Even that might be a nice enclosure..


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've got some more pictures! Here she is "getting her water" and some pictures with her new bedding. 














I've been thinking of diapering her while she's in there. Any suggestions on what size I should get? She's a pretty big rabbit, but she's down to just 5.5lbs. I'm trying to put some weight on her by giving her basically pureed pellets with pumpkin but she's got squishy poos now and it's just making a mess! Urine output has been good, with no calcium deposits on top (probably thanks to the water) she had calcium visible in her bladder when the xray was done a couple of months ago so I'm glad this problem has subsided.


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've got a whole album of her here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v477/superchar42/brigitte/


----------



## naturestee (Apr 20, 2008)

Does she move her back legs much? If not, you could just put a small pad there. That way there's less area to rub on her skin.


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 21, 2008)

There's more pictures in the album I linked above, and some movies. 
While bathing her, I really noticed how skinny she's gotten. She's really wasting away. I've been force feeding her as much as I can get down her throat but she won't gain any weight. 

She's losing fur on her nose now, and a little here and there on her sides. They look like the spots I use to give her fluids at (I can't use the nape of her neck because of how her head tilts)... 

I'm hoping to hear from the vet soon so I can just discuss options.


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 21, 2008)

Turns out that my regular vet moved to Texas! I wish I would have gotten notice in the mail or something. so I'm seeing the other rabbit vet there, and she does acupuncture, too, which might help Brigitte. I've been talking with Randy (ra7751) about possibly trying Ponazuril - I don't think there's much hope for recovery right now though. 

If anyone knows anyone who is also wanting to use Ponazuril, I bet one tube could work for at least four buns so that would significantly cut the cost ($200/tube) if we split it... 

I feel like I'm grasping at straws anymore.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 21, 2008)

Poor Brigette... When do you get to see the new Vet? Acupuncture might really help (my Acupuncturist works on all types of animals and he says he has better results w/animals than with humans - as animals are not skeptical).. Good luck to you both.


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 22, 2008)

I see the vet on Thursday. I'm not sure what we're going to do yet, but hopefully I will know what I can do with her.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 23, 2008)

Acupuncture was recommended for Karla today as well. Naturestee is so kind and helpful on RO for mentioning Brigitte's blog and special needs' concerns. Randy is terrific as he's provided input on chloramphenicol for me. I'm going to get some books out or google on Ponazuril...

Karla's wasting away in her hind region on left side. I'll share notes from our vet next week ifhelpful for Brigitte and her recovery / stability.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll try to access the photobucket gallery again; couldn't view it. naturestee mentioned pads. Karla keeps, most of the time, a 3-inch section sanitary pad folded in half, adhesive sides sticking together, and trimmed to fit in between her pressed together back legs.The padskeep the abscesses and friction sores from developing. I buy Kotex thin maxis. I've tried other brands but rely on those,


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 25, 2008)

The vet said that there's two options: either let it take its course or euthanasia, neither of which are good. :tears2:
The vet doesn't anticipate her making it through the week. Maybe tomorrow or the next day. 

She's been seizing like crazy recently, I found out that her one good eye is actually blind now, and it's just so sad. 

She's on a heavy narcotic to make the last days as pain-free and pleasant as possible, I'll post what it is later. 

She said also that the prognosis is either a brain stem infection or a tumor, either is really hard to diagnose, and harder to treat if not diagnosed really early, which is almost impossible to do. 

The baytril and the panacur were keeping her going, but I'm discontinuing them. She doesn't need this any longer than she has to. To keep her going is just selfish on my part. 
And this way, Nuge, her partner will have a better understanding of what's going on.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 25, 2008)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and Brigitte, and diagnosing (doing) what is in her best interest. HUGS,


----------



## naturestee (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear this.. My thoughts are with you and Brigette.


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you all for your help and support, as well as thoughts and prayers. The drug she's on is Torbutrol, and she's taking 1.25mg every six hours. The doc said that she should be happy and pain free with that.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through with her. I'm sitting here with tears rolling down my cheeks.....it just hurts so much to know you're going to lose a rabbit.

I wish I had words to say - but I feel so empty. This reminds me so much of the night I realized that I was gonna lose GingerSpice...so I put her towel in the dryer to get her nice and warm - gave her some water (she didn't want much) and took her in my arms and told her we were gonna take a nap.

I was prepared to take her to the vet the next morning if she made it that long....she didn't.

I hate a lot of illnesses - I think EC is the one I hate the most...

I'm so so sorry....I wish I had more to say. 

I just want you to know that others have gone through this too - and we've made it out the other side.....we're here if you need to talk.


----------



## pla725 (Apr 27, 2008)

EC is tough to deal with. I saw Simon go downhill in a week. He was doing okay and within a week he couldn't clean himself and stand-up. He just wasted away. I saw the pain in his eyes and knew it was time. It was the most difficulty decision I had to make in my life. I let him go. He went peacefully. It was a relief for me. I know that sounds funny but it was. I'm okay with that decision. It was the best for him. He probably was the happiest he had been in a long time.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry...and i know how hard it is...it's very heart breaking...when i got the diagnoses that my Pippi had EC,i was absolutely devestated...i didn't deal with things to well...andno matter how much treatment i got for him,he stilljust slowly slipped away from my life,it was the worst 8 months i had ever been through with one of my bunnies...i would cry so much for my boy....i to HATE that disease for what it did to Pippi and how it took him away from me.

Poor Brigitte...you are both in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 27, 2008)

I forgot to mention that it is a brain stem infection, not EC that is taking her. It seemed so unimportant when I got back from the vet. 

She's still here. I'm wondering if she's going to hang on longer than the vet thinks she will. I'm so afraid of coming home and her not being around any more.


----------



## pla725 (Apr 27, 2008)

One can hope for the best. You have consider her quality of life. You'll know when the time is to make the best decision for her. It isn't easy. You have pleanty of people here to talk to.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry Brigette andyouhave this problem.. Sending hugs and warm wishes your way.. Hope your both doing o.k. and am thinking of you.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 28, 2008)

TLC, & heart hugs


----------



## superchar42 (May 1, 2008)

Tomorrow, sadly, we are taking her to the vet to be euthanized. She definitely not doing well, but I can't stand keeping her in this condition. She's only going to get worse, and probably slower than any of us want it to happen. She doesn't want to drink her water as much any more, and she's been seizing a lot, too. She doesn't deserve this. She'll be cremated, but I don't know what I'm going to do with her ashes as of yet.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 2, 2008)

brain stem infection ... will google when the eyes are "more dry" ... will go offline to hug everybody. 

... arms reach out ~ as Brigitte is released from her pain ... i am so sorry ... prayers and thoughts,


----------



## tonyshuman (May 2, 2008)

I don't know if what I can say will be of any consolation, but I admire you for giving her the best life possible in her last days. I can tell that you care very deeply for Brigitte and want her to be happy and not suffer. I'm so sorry that there is no other way to keep her happy and pain-free anymore.:tears2: 

I'll be thinking of you and your beautiful Brigitte today as she peacefully crosses to the bridge. Binky free, Brigitte, you are deeply loved. :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry. I will have you and Brigitte in my prayers today.

God Bless, beautiful girl. Go Binky pain free !

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (May 3, 2008)

I tried to post this morning and the forum went all beserk on me.

I'm so sorry for the decision that you had to make. I really am. You were in my thoughts and prayers all day long.



Your love for her was so evident in your posts and all that you were doing. She certainly was a lucky bunny.


----------



## superchar42 (May 6, 2008)

[size="-3"]The forum has been seriously bonkers for me for the past week. This is what I was going to post. 
About what happened: 
Nuge was with her the entire time when we were at the vet. We had the vet euthanize her right with us, because I wanted to be there with her. 

The vet gave her anesthetic in her rump, she had been grinding her teeth, purring until she started to fall asleep. Nuge snuggled up to her, seeming to understand what was going on. He started grooming her (he hasn't in a long time) and snuggled next to her. 

The vet came back fifteen minutes later, giving the anesthetic plenty of time to set in, but she was definitely asleep within three minutes, her body limp but breathing slowly. We laid her down on the table, Nuge still sitting next to her. Dr. Zorn located her heart and gave her an injection, and listened to her with a stethoscope. She said that she was gone and my friend and I just started bawling. 

Nuge was still snuggled next to her, and would occasionally sit up and seem to talk to us. We cried for a long time, and then we waited till it seemed like Nuge was done saying goodbye to her. 

I went to get Dr. Zorn and asked her what I should do. She said that since we are going with cremation, then she will take Brigitte to the back, where she will wait till next week. The crematorium will pick her up then, and return her in about another week, where they will give me a call to let me know. 

The receptionist said that I can take care of paperwork when I come back to get her. That small convenience was a big help in just relaxing. 

She doesn't hurt anymore. I have to keep telling myself that. I have ordered a nice wooden urn, with a place for a photograph of her in it. 

I keep crying. I'm so glad I'm done with this semester. Thank you all for your support and help in helping her to get to the best place possible.[/size]


----------



## naturestee (May 6, 2008)

:hug:

I'm glad you and Nuge could be there for her. Binky free, sweet girl.

:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry . You did the right thing by her, and I'm pleased that she had you and Nuge with her. I'm sure Nuge understood what was happening, and he will find it easier to deal with.

God Bless, Brigitte. No more pain now.

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 8, 2008)

[size="-3"] Nuge was still snuggled next to her, and would occasionally sit up and seem to talk to us. We cried for a long time, and then we waited till it seemed like Nuge was done saying goodbye to her.

...................

superchard, earlier tonight Karl and I watched Karla and Barry snuggling on the bedroom rugs. I will draw strength from your courage and notes. Embraces from this side of the rabbit & person-caring comraderie as you heal from Brigitte's passing to the bridge ... 
You cry not alone, ...
:bunnyangel:

treasuredfriend
[/size]


----------



## osprey (May 8, 2008)

Binky free, Brigitte. You are free of your suffering now honey bunny.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 8, 2008)

RIP Brigitte. Letting our little furry ones go is the hardest decision we have to make for them. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheryl (May 10, 2008)

Sleep peacefully little one

Cheryl


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 10, 2008)

This thread has me bawling my eyes out, I don't think I've ever gotten so emotional over an RO thread before. But your thread about Brigitte really touched me..

I am so, deeply sorry about Brigitte. She had an amazing home where she was loved so much, and for that I'm glad she finally got the home she deserved before her passing. Thank you so much for being such a loving person, taking care of animals like Brigitte.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 10, 2008)

I am so sorry Brigitte didn't make it - I've been following this thread since I think I joined this site and really was championing for Brigette. You definetly tried everything you could and I personally feel you made all the right decisions. 

As Treasured Friend suggest -you definetly do not cry alone - as I'm crying now after reading about Nuge w/Brigette at the end. Greatidea to take him along... Hope you all start to feel better soon.


----------



## Jenson (May 10, 2008)

I'm in tears. I'm so sorry you lost her, she was beautiful. She obviously put up a very brave fight and she was lucky to have someone and somebun who cared so much about her. Binky free Brigitte.


----------



## Haley (May 14, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Brigitte. She was truly a beautiful and special bunny. Bless you for making her last days filled with love.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 14, 2008)

I cried and cried for you and Nuge...you're in our prayers. Brigitte was a beautiful girl, and she's healthy and happy now. You took great care of her, and she knew how very much you loved her.


----------

